

Redis 2.4 will be released tomorrow - techscruggs
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/antirez/~3/T3p9g6TStMc/redis-doc-fiesta-2.html

======
tptacek
WHAT'S NEW IN REDIS 2.4 compared to the 2.2 version?
====================================================

* Specially encoded sorted sets, now small sorted sets will use little memory.

* Native persistence of specially encoded data types (ziplists, zipmaps,intsets). Many data sets will be saved and loaded an order of magnitude faster.

* Variadic versions of commands: SADD, HDEL, SREM, ZREM, ZADD, L/RPUSH.

* Jemalloc support (enabled by default for Linux build) in order to avoid fragmentation issues.

* Reduced memory usage while saving.

* More info fields (peak memory, fork time, ...)

* OBJECT command for objects introspection.

* CLIENT command for clients introspection.

* Non blocking slave -> master connection.

* Better redis-cli connection handling. New redis-cli features.

* Better redis-benchmark, now able to benchmark user provided commands.

* Colorized Make.

* VM deprecated. Still supported but with a big warning... don't use it.

* Many speed optimizations and bug fixes.

~~~
rkalla
What replaced VM? I've seen antirez saying recently that diskstore isn't
necessarily the perfect replacement it was suppose to be either.

Just a big confused about what the best-practice is moving forward for bigger-
than-memory data sets.

~~~
pjscott
For larger-than-memory data sets, your current options seem to be either to
shard your data, or to use something other than Redis. Redis doesn't pretend
to be the answer to every problem, and fortunately there are a _lot_ of
options out there.

Personally, I'm using Redis right now for queueing and API request rate
limiting. The portion of my data that's larger than memory is in MySQL. This
is working pretty well.

~~~
LeafStorm
Though in the long run, antirez wants to implement a system whereby data
structures are actually manipulated in-place _on disk_ , which sounds pretty
amazing. The main loop and memory operations would still be single-threaded,
but there would be threads in the background handling the disk IO. This is
post-cluster though.

~~~
bretthoerner
Last I heard "diskstore" was also scrapped.

------
balu
What's happening on the scripting front? Looked at the network graph at
Github, but it does not seem to work currently. There is a branch for 2.2, but
not for 2.4.

Scripting is definitely the feature I'm waiting for.

~~~
antirez
Hello Balu, what happened with scripting is that it was merged into the
unstable branch! So now it is part of Redis. The first stable version
featuring scripting will be 2.6.

